# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Update - Internet - Explorer

## Harro

Text gelöscht

----------


## Holger

> zur Verfügung gestellte W 700 V nach dem Abschalten nach einer neuen Konfiguration verlangt. Ich war plötzlich nicht mehr online, weil meine Daten durch das Abschalten des Wylan offensichtlich gelöscht waren.


Hallo Hutschi,

das ist bei den meisten dieser Geräte so. Sie vergessen (oft erst durch die  Trennung vom Spannungsnetz) Ihre Konfiguration. Meistens lässt sich jedoch die Konfiguration eines Gerätes auf den angeschlossenen PC sichern. Wenn der Fall des Konfigurationsverlustes eintritt, können die Daten vom PC wieder auf das Gerät zurückgespeichert werden. Auf diese Weise entfällt die mühselige Eingabe aller Einstellungen. Eine Dokumentation dieses Prozesses lässt sich ggf. im Handbuch finden.

Beste Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------

